# ID'ing Some Lights: Russian Edition



## krumpken (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello! Need help Identifying some lights (and mounts!). 

I've googled various brands, trying to find the right types of bodies or heads but I can't seem to get the models. Any help is appreciated.

These photos come from a magazine published in 2009. Of course the articles mention Surefire, but I don't know if any of these ARE Surefire!


----------



## YBCold (Jul 2, 2014)

my guess its a Pelican m6? im not for sure


----------



## tobrien (Jul 5, 2014)

the bezels definitely do not, IMO, look like Surefire


----------

